# where to send my application for federal skilled worker in quebec?



## judaytee (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, Im from Philippines,. 
Where should i pass my application for the federal skilled worker in quebec?
Should i send it directly in quebec or in the office where it serves my territory which in my case, is in Hongkong?

If in quebec, what exactly the address and to whom should i address my application?

I am soo confused. ;(


Thank you so much,


----------

